# Just found out I'm pregnant.... 15 and scared!:(



## iamexpecting

Hey obviously I'm new to this but I was searching the Internet and found this. This looks like a really nice supportive community and that's exactly what I need right now! I'm extremely scared and I don't know what to tell my mom cause I know that 15 is just too young:cry: is there anyone here that young? How did you guys tell your parents and when? And how did you get through it? Feeling overwhelmed :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

First and foremost, congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to BnB. :hugs:
I'm Shannon, 20, and I have a 21 month old named Victoria "Tori"! :flower:

As for your age, there are definitely those around who have had babies around that age. It'll be okay though, I promise. Tell your parents face-to-face and soon, they need to know and will respect you more for it. 

Always here if you need to talk!


----------



## lunar

Hello, welcome! First off, congrats. :) You'll find the ladies here really sweet and supportive and always willing to answer any question(s) you have.

I'm not the same age, I'm 19, but I can relate to the part about being young and scared. There are other ladies here around your age, though! 

I told my parents face-to-face, starting with my stepmom. I was pretty much crying the entire time and then we went and told my dad. He was really livid, but he's come around more now. My stepmom has been a huge help and support from day one, she started with helping my book appointments and things like that. I personally think it's best to tell your parents directly, but I know that's really hard for a lot of people. 

Do you have a doctor you can go to? It's really important to get checked up on, the sooner the better for you and baby. I hope you're doing okay, you're always welcome to message me. :hugs:


----------



## iamexpecting

Thank you, your daughter is beautiful


----------



## iamexpecting

Thank you lunar. Idk how to message yet hehe


----------



## lunar

iamexpecting said:


> Thank you lunar. Idk how to message yet hehe


I think you have to get a few more posts or something, but when you do, you can click my (or anyones haha) username and it'll have the option to message. :)


----------



## iamexpecting

Okay! Thanks


----------



## ClairAye

:wave: Congratulations and Welcome! :flower:

I'm Clair, I'm 17 and my son, Jason is 12 weeks old tomorrow :)

It's best just to sit your mum down and tell her, the sooner the better :hugs: Feel free to drop me a message! :hugs:

Also there are a few 14-16 year olds on here so closer in age to you :)


----------



## Mickey1994

Welcome and congrats! 

My name is Mickey. I'm 17 years old and I have a 6 week old son named Gabriel.

The sooner you tell your parents the better. They can start getting used to the idea of being grandparents and they can help you make doctors appointments. I told my parents face-to-face, but some find it easier to write a letter or note explaining the situation. My mom was very disappointed, but also extremely supportive. My father didn't talk to me for weeks after I told him, but he eventually came around and he loves my son now. 

It's not easy, but it has to be done. Your parents won't be too happy at first, but they'll come around.

Good luck! :flow:


----------



## ImATeenMommy

Hi! I am 16 years old so not much older than you. Unfortunately someone found out and told my parents before I had the chance. They are very angry with me obviously but everyone reacts different. I am working on finding a place to stay, my boyfriends mom won't let me stay there anymore because she doesn't want to get between me and my parents. They won't let me live under their roof unless I have an abortion. It is really scary but with support you will get through it. My only support system is this website right now so it is super helpful to me and you'll get your questions answered :)


----------



## Miss1997

Hey , welcome to bnb and congrats :flower:
Im stacey, im also 15 , 25 weeks pregnant with a little boy :)
I told my mum straight away and instead of going mad she was very supportive she was scared about telling my dad probably more then i was , we all sat down and spoke about it and my dad wanted me to have a abortion at first but when i refused there was nothing he could do , ( i told them at 6 werks!) my dad bow buys my little man everything ! He seems mote excited than my OH and myself :L dont worry , if your planning to keep your bubba ,dont let anyone upset you as its your choice , dont let anyone force you into something you might regret later , good luck with your pregnancy , pm me if youd like to chat xx:flower:


----------



## MacyClara

Congratulations. I'm Macy, 19 and my daughter Mila is 26 months. Have you told the father yet? How far along are you? Telling your parents won't be fun but you need to do it sooner rather than later. Best of luck.


----------



## iamexpecting

MacyClara said:


> Congratulations. I'm Macy, 19 and my daughter Mila is 26 months. Have you told the father yet? How far along are you? Telling your parents won't be fun but you need to do it sooner rather than later. Best of luck.

i did tell the father, he wants to stay with me through it and help, idk if he will stay once the baby is born though


----------



## youngmumtobe3

Hey, welcome and congratulations on your pregnancy 
I got pregnant 2 months before my 16th birthday, and turned 16 when I was about 12-13 weeks pregnant. My mum was angry at first and she kicked me out but she came around, and now she won't stop buying stuff for LO! I'm 15 weeks and she's already bought a pram, bassinette, countless clothes and put a car seat on lay-by. My dad found out through my facebook, I haven't spoken to him or his side of the family in 3 years so they haven't said anything about it to me although they talk to my mum all the time about it.
Tell your parents face to face, I regret not telling my mum face to face. But the sooner you do it the better it will be. I'm in the same situation as you pretty much, message me if you ever need to talk.
Good luck xx


----------



## lil lovey

:wave: Hi and congrads to you:flower:. I'm 17 years old and pregnant but I know exactly how you feel. When I first found out I was so flippin scared I couldn't even believe that it was happening to me:dohh:. I told mom the next day after finding out. I think its just better to tell your parents soon.:hugs: hope all goes well


----------



## mummynummy

hey and welcome :) im 18 i got pregnant at 17, im now 22+2 when i found out i was pregnant i phoned my mum straight away she was in the car with my nan and i said i was pregnant my mum couldnt believe it and my nan was like oh god, but now everyone is really looking forward to seeing my daughter when she comes that is xD i think you should just come out with it and say im keeping the baby, they will have to accept it as your there daughter, i think its really mean that parents kick there daughters out cause there pregnant its not on, i was lucky enough to be living on my own with my daughter daddy, you should stand your ground if they see your strong and willing to have this baby then they might think well she really considering it keep positive and if anything goes wrong just think your gonna have a little angel at the end :) good luck and keep us updated xx


----------



## MrsEngland

Congrats and welcome to bnb :flower:

I'm Beth, 21 and have a 19 month old named Delilah 'D' and I'm 26 weeks preggo with my 2nd daughter.

There are defo some girls round here of your age. :hugs:


----------



## Miss1997

How far gone are you ? X


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

hey im nicole and im 17 , my daughter Cianna is 6 months old next week :cry: 


i was 16 when ifound out i was pregnant so i can totally relate .. i told my dad first and thought he was gonna flip shit on me ! but actually was really nice and just hugged , talked about my options then we told my mom . i definitely understand how you're feeling and you can message me if you want to talk :hugs: 

all the girls here are so nice & soooo supportive and will answer any of your questions or just be here to listen :)


----------



## thefirstbaby

Have you told your parents yet. Update us. :). 

Everything will be ok. Congrats.


----------



## tntrying22

Just wanted to say I hope everything goes well - I am definitely not a teen going through this but I wanted to say that I hope that you get support from your parents but if you don't make sure you find support in a friend, extended family member etc. to help support you emotionally. I agree the sooner the better for telling them. And you may want to try to think through the questions they might ask you ahead of time - like, what will the baby daddy's involvement be? How will you finish school? Who will watch the baby if you work or go to school? You may not know all the answers but if you can at least put together a little bit of a plan it will show them that you are being responsible and thinking through how to take care of LO. Good luck to you hun!


----------



## haydenmummy

Heyy welcome to B&B xx
I was 15 when I fell pregnant with my son I was so scared I kept saying to my self I'm too young for a baby but once I fort about it I fort its my fault so I have to stick up to my resposabiltys and then I started getting excited and now I love my son to death and wouldn't ever change it his a clever lil gurjuzz 3 year old now and I couldn't be more happy being a mum its the best thing I have ever done. I told my mum a day after I found out and I said to her I'm so sorry mum I'm scared and dunno how to say this I started crying and she huged me and said wat ever it is we will cope with it and get frow it and I said I'm pregnant she just froze and said what so I said it again and she just looked so disapointed and I just walked away crying then she came in my room and asked me what. Wanted to do and I was like I don't know but after a nights sleep she said we will cope and then she grew to the fact I was going to have a baby she said to me she was scared for me cause she knew how selfish I was but the min I saw my baby on the screen I knew I could do it and so did she xx the longer you hide it the harder it gets to tell her cause the feeling gets to you that your hiding something from the ones you love xx


----------



## Unknownstar

Im even younger then u! Well almost 14. Im super scared right now and still havent told my parents. Only my bf knows and hes being supportive which is helpful. Still need more ppl 2 talk 2. Im going o tell my mom tmrw cuz tmrw im 7 weeks and I'll start showing. So before ppl start talking, im gonna tell her. It was my first time having 'it' and by mistake too. Im feeling so nervous, i dont know how my mom will react. She'll be rlly mad but better sooner then later and i made the mistake, i have to face the problems.


----------



## HaileysMommy1

Hey hun, welcome, and as you can see you're not alone! I had just turned 17 when I found out I was pregnant with my daughter. It was the scariest thing in the world, but everything turned out more than fine, and I now have a healthy, happy 3 year old! Do you have any support? Are you going to stay in school? My high school had a daycare so I was able to stay in school and graduate with all A's, and then went off to college. I will now be graduating college in May, and have maintained a high GPA, all while being a single mommy! So I proved everyone and all the statistics wrong, and you can too if you really want to! Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## kpk

Unknownstar said:


> Im even younger then u! Well almost 14. Im super scared right now and still havent told my parents. Only my bf knows and hes being supportive which is helpful. Still need more ppl 2 talk 2. Im going o tell my mom tmrw cuz tmrw im 7 weeks and I'll start showing. So before ppl start talking, im gonna tell her. It was my first time having 'it' and by mistake too. Im feeling so nervous, i dont know how my mom will react. She'll be rlly mad but better sooner then later and i made the mistake, i have to face the problems.

It's very mature of you to tell your mother in person. Don't worry, you probably won't be showing for a while. My best friend was pregnant at 15 and has a very small frame and she didn't start showing any bloat or anything until about 3-4 months.


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hey there and welcome! My name is Lisa, 20, and I have a 2 year old named Emma. 
Firstly, congratulations on your pregnancy. As for telling your parents, just be straight forward. I was 16 when I fell pregnant, and told them the day before my 17th birthday. They were great. Everyone takes ot differently. Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## seraphina

Hey I'm nearly 15 and my LO is nearly one. I know what you're going through its scary but everyone here is great if you ever need to talk! This site really helped me when I was pregnant!!
Feel free to pm me if you want to chat 
Xoxo


----------



## faronsmom

Hi and congrats :)
I was 17 when I became pregnant I am now 20. I told my mother its best just to get it out and my mother told my father. He was very unhappy of course but after about a week he warmed up to the idea and he became very supportive. If you need anything you can email me at me personal email. I cannot pm n here yet either.


----------



## faronsmom

if you need to talk also you can contact me


----------



## lilredskittle

I am 23 now, but I got pregnant with my son when I was 15 and had him at 16. It will be very hard but will be made a bit easier if you have a lot of emotional support.


----------



## jessickah

Congrats ! :)


----------



## Cassandra1995

Welcome to the site, I was 16 when I got pregnant with my first, had her at 17, now I'm 17 and expecting #2, I'll be 18 when my 2nd is born. But I had to tell my parents both times, the first time it didn't go good I got kicked out of the house and at first I was just so lost and confused but as time went on it got better, my parents supported me after awhile. My boyfriend (my daughter's real dad) and me broke up and I found out I was pregnant about two weeks later, he told me he don't want nothing to do with me or the baby and to f off. So I took that sign and split, then I was hanging out with my best friend one night, she had her boyfriend with her and we went over to her boyfriend's friend's sister's house where her boyfriend's friend was, well I got flirting with her boyfriend's friend and we got together and he supported me the rest of the way through my pregnancy and is the father of the baby in my belly now. It's hard at first especially with my situation but you just have to go with the flow that's what I did and it's gone alright. If you need anyone to talk to please befriend me and don't be afraid to ask me anything, I went through a rough time early in my pregnancy with my daughter so I know how it is. I love giving advice and would love to chat with you so feel free to befriend me.

Cassandra


----------



## Mummy2B21

congratulations hun it wont be as bad as it seems.


----------



## Ktm2012

congrats and welcome :D! i'm 19 but there are plenty of girls 15-16 on here :).


----------



## jozylynn896

I'm 16 and 22 weeks pregnant. I was 15 when I got pregnant. I was scared but more excites I guess. My mom really didn't care and my dad is not in my life. I think you should just LLC themm though they'll have more time to get used to it and accept it. Co gray's!!


----------



## BabyMa2O13

I am also 15, and I am also pregnant, I am 3 weeks pregnant, I haven't told my mom either!


----------



## Abeera

Hi!

Congrats on your pregnancy.

I'm Abeera, I'm 17 years old and almost 6 weeks. Being scared is normal. I haven't told my parents yet and being scared is all I do all day.


----------



## Otis

Congrats on your pregnancy hun! :) I just turned 17 when I became pregnant, and when I have LO I'll almost be 18. I didn't really have to tell my mom, she already had a feeling before I had any clue! When I confirmed it with her she was really supportive and helped me tell my dad, who's a really conservative, old-fashioned person. He just seemed in a daze for awhile, but after coming to terms he started buying a ton of stuff for LO. So I would definitely tell your parents whenever you feel comfortable, they may surprise you. And if you need anyone to talk to, send me a message. I know its overwhelming, but you'll be okay! :hugs:


----------



## JBeansprout

Hello! I'm fifteen, and 27w1d pregnant with a baby girl named lily :)
I was fifteen when I got pregnant, and will still be fifteen when she's born.
I found out at the doctors office when I was getting my birth control refilled, and they had to tell my mom since Im under sixteen.
Welcome to bnb
Everyone is really nice and supportive :)
And congratualtions on your baby!


----------



## little_lissy

Not sure where you are?

I'm 17 and I am 32+1 with a daughter. I don't get on with my parents anyway but I told them and (blessing in disguise!) they kicked me out. Ended up staying with my grandparents for a few weeks and they gave me some money for me to get my own place- I'm lucky and I realise it.

I'm not saying its going to be daisies and rainbows when you tell your parents- but it's your baby and you have to make the decisions and you don't know what is going to happen until you tell them.

I'm assuming your still at school? Maybe a first port of call is to talk to a trusted teacher and take it from there.

Good luck- make the decisions for you and nobody else!


----------



## JLJH

Hello, darling. 

I fell pregnant at 15, and I know how hard it is.

But you need to tell someone! I waited, I didn't tell anyone until I was 6 months. I didn't realize how much danger I put my baby in until the midwife told me. He couldn't have the normal checks, and my mum was supportive.

You need to figure out what you want to do. You can go to the doctors, have a termination without telling anybody (it's more stressful that way, but I understand if you don't want to tell anyone).
I was planning on doing that, and I love my little one more than anything right now. But still. 

Is your boyfriend there? Does he know, will he support you? 

Please message me if you need any help. I was 14 when I found out I was pregnant (it was a month before my 15th). 

The baby is one now, and I'm 16. Thankfully it's all worked out OK. 

I really hope I hear from you soon. 

Good luck xx


----------



## smcx

Im 16, and 6 months pregnant! i was so scared to tell my mum! when i told her she like went crazy for about 2 minutes then calmed down! now shes got used to the idea and is fine with it! just tell her she will be fine not at first though give her space once you tell her!! Good luck :) xx


----------



## heyitsme02

hey im denise and im 16 . i just found out im pregnant. so i can relate. Message me ! :D


----------

